# Trimming rear MK4 fender liner



## clean04vr (Dec 4, 2008)

I know to go low in the front you have to trim the front fender liner, but has anyone trimmed the rear fender liners if the tire is resting on it aired out?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've just removed mine.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Take that ish out!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive never had an issue with my rear liners, my normal wheel setup sits tire to fender, but with my winter wheels it goes as low as possible with the rear beam on the body(AAC firestones with billstein shocks) and it rolls at 0 without hitting the rear liners at all. 

****ty winter mode for reference:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

x2 with never having issues with the rear fender liners, and I'd be willing to be the other 6 or so friends of mine with bagged mk4's would say the same


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

x3 on mk4 never had any issues with fender liners on the back. 
rear beam hit the body before tires will ever interfere with fender liners. 

i could only see need in trimming them if you get something like IDF plates and get that back way lower and centered. i wish these were around 5-6 years ago. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00533725.36708.193533044015874&type=1&theater 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00533725.36708.193533044015874&type=1&theater


----------



## clean04vr (Dec 4, 2008)

Only photo I have at moment, but u can see little that the tire rolls frontwards. I know how to fix that problem. Just feel that the tire can go up in wheel well more if I trim alittle cause it's resting on it.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

it really shouldnt be resting on it, as you can see on the above pic i posted with my winter wheels on, its tucking alot of a much taller profile winter tire and still rolls at that height


----------

